# New girls!



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I got some new girls lately, and had the time to take a few pictures today.  I also got a new boy, but pictures of him will have to wait a bit.

*HVR Vinterlilje*
SBP | Feb 17 2013
I _finally_ got an SBP! And then from Henry in Holland... She's so beautiful.




























*Plask*
Blue Piebald 
Yeah, just one picture. She's not very photogenic (?) and won't really sit still, but she's very sweet.










*Vanaheims Dejskraber*
PEW (not real) 
Oh, I just fell head over heels for this one, when visiting Sofie (Lindberg) on Friday, and she said I could bring her home. ♥♥♥


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Gorgeous girls! Love the PEW <3


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Mice are really making me love PEW. Especially satin.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I love the PEW, too! They are stunning, the first doe is really pretty.


----------

